# Cockpit Tables - Yea nor Nay?



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

For years, I was on the Nay side of things. Well, that's not really fair. My boat had a tiller, so if we needed a table, one of those TV trays was the thing. But I found that even that got in the way too much.

But when I bought a boat with a wheel, I decided to investigate installing one of those tables that folds against the binnacle. My investigation didn't last long once I saw the prices: anywhere from $600 to $1300! I could buy a "kit" from Edson for about $250, but that didn't include the actual table, only the hardware.

Then I see somewhere on line that someone has installed one of these things that he found on Amazon, and was raving about it:






Amazon.com : SeaTeak 60394 Removable Cockpit Table with Four Drink Holder : Boating Deck Hardware : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : SeaTeak 60394 Removable Cockpit Table with Four Drink Holder : Boating Deck Hardware : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com





$242 for an all teak table with cup/binoculars holder. How can that be, you might ask (I sure did). Because it doesn't use stainless folding arms hardware. The holder clamps to the binnacle, and the table is really a separate tray that fits into a slot on the holder and is held in place by pin. When not in use, the tray hangs from the bottom of the holder and is held against the binnacle by two small snap clamps. Simple.

I installed it yesterday, and the Admiral, myself and two friends inaugurated the table later that day at an anchorage. I'm going to take it home this winter and varnish the hell out of it.
















Two thumbs up.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice.
We try to serve every meal in the cockpit for our charter guests. As we only take 2 guests, it is perfect. Love that cockpit table.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

A cockpit table is the single most convincing reason to buy a boat with a wheel over a tiller given a choice.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

Cockpit tables are a must-have! We spend most of our time in the cockpit. We eat most of our meals there, and even when you are just lounging and reading a book you have somewhere to put your beverages and snacks.

Of course when it comes to cockpit tables we are pretty spoiled!

If a table is a good reason to get a wheel, then this is a good reason to get twin wheels!
















Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

I have a nice teak foldable cockpit table AND I have a tiller. Table easily stores down below when not in use. Easy to grab and set up. Use it all the time.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Our tiller is far enough toward the stern that a good sized table fits easily.
This is a home built table made by previous owner.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks great from here. Best with it.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice table *Barquito. *My tiller lifts right out of the way when not in use, so lots of space available in the cockpit when at anchor. Here's a pic of our table. It makes for a good cat stand as well .


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

SchockT said:


> Cockpit tables are a must-have! We spend most of our time in the cockpit. We eat most of our meals there, and even when you are just lounging and reading a book you have somewhere to put your beverages and snacks.
> 
> Of course when it comes to cockpit tables we are pretty spoiled!
> 
> ...


That's some serious varnish! did you do that or did it come that way?


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

mstern said:


> That's some serious varnish! did you do that or did it come that way?


The leaves came like that, but I had to strip the middle section down, repair a crack and re-varnish. It is far from perfect on close inspection, but I was pretty happy with my first ever attempt at varnish!

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Col45Escape2.0 (Dec 23, 2019)

Definitely Yay. You can buy a white plastic fold down with fiddles and wine glass holders from SnapIt (snapitproducts.com) for $205 . Make sure you measure the binnacle guard width and tube diameter since they offer different sizes. Ordered on line and got prompt delivery. They are the vendors for West Marine binnacle accessories. The white plastic is impervious and wipes clean easily. The supports fold out from the mount and there is no strut to hit your knees. Her Highness insists one must have one for Sundowners.


----------



## WinterRiver (Oct 20, 2006)

That is a beautiful table with the added bonus of cup holders.

Consider adding fold out leaves on each side so the table is a comfortable distance from the seats for eating. Looking carefully at capta's pic, you can see the side pieces.


----------



## Northeric (May 1, 2014)

I thought why not treat the tiller as a binnacle. A couple brass bolts drop into the stern insert anchoring one end, a wooden plug holds the tiller erect and a couple of stainless pins on the tiller (not shown) hold up the mahogany plywood tabletop. I already had all the materials so cheap to build, easy to assemble and the tabletop stores down below. I just love anchorage engineering.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

Northeric said:


> I thought why not treat the tiller as a binnacle. A couple brass bolts drop into the stern insert anchoring one end, a wooden plug holds the tiller erect and a couple of stainless pins on the tiller (not shown) hold up the mahogany plywood tabletop. I already had all the materials so cheap to build, easy to assemble and the tabletop stores down below. I just love anchorage engineering.
> View attachment 136900
> View attachment 136896
> View attachment 136897
> ...


Nice job! But you lost me at the yellow electrical tape...

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Northeric (May 1, 2014)

SchockT said:


> Nice job! But you lost me at the yellow electrical tape...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


Sorry the picture is meant to show how the wooden plug is jammed in the tiller hinge to keep it straight up. The yellow tape is there cause I scratched my ankle on the bolt end. More engineering


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

We have a binnacle mounted fold down varnished teak table... which has two hinged leaves making it twice as wide... Without the leaves opened... the table has fiddles.

We usually eat below for many reasons.... but do occasionally dine al fresco and it's a very nice feature.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

We installed one of these "Lagun" swing out-of-the-way tables and love it.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Northeric said:


> The yellow tape is there cause I scratched my ankle on the bolt end. More engineering


You need these. They can be trimmed shorter, with a pair of scissors. Cheap. Obviously comes with many spares.






Jocon Safety SF9000 PVC Flexible Round End Caps Shelf Organizer Tip Caps Wire Thread Protector Cover (inner diameter 8mm) - - Amazon.com


Jocon Safety SF9000 PVC Flexible Round End Caps Shelf Organizer Tip Caps Wire Thread Protector Cover (inner diameter 8mm) - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------

